# Decalgirl and the DX.



## Skittlebrau (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey all. Finally jumped on the Kindle train with the DX, since I FINALLY was able to justify the cost to my wife since I "fingers crossed" will be able to use it for text books for school.



Anyway, after spending the last few days looking in the accessory forum (you guys stink by the way! WAY too much cool stuff!), I decided I just can't live without a skin for my new baby! So I emailed Decalgirl asking when they would be available, and this is what i got;

_
Dear Joshua,

Thank you for contacting us. We just received our Kindle DX on Friday, our production staff will be starting on it Monday morning. Generally when we get a new device it takes us about 4-6 weeks to start getting designs up on the site for it. With the Kindles everything gets put on hold and ALL employees work on the Kindle. We are hoping to start having some designs up in about 2 weeks or so. Just keep checking back for site updates. Joshua have a Kindle riffic day!!

Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions.

Best Regards,

Kara
DecalGirl.com
302-644-9399
1-866-841-0922
Monday-Friday 9:00am-5:00pm EST_

Just thought I'd pass it along to fellow DX owners out there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's good news but, and I hope this isn't sacrilege or anything,  I'm thinking I won't feel the need to skin my DX when it comes (supposed to be next Wednesday).  I'll have to wait until I have it in hand to decide, I think.


----------



## Skittlebrau (Jun 16, 2009)

I like the idea of skins, but I have never used one before even though my daughter and I both have a love for art and gadgets and we have about every skinable device known to man, and the desire to make things "pretty".

Once I got my DX in hand, I just KNEW  the white had to go! White plastic is ok for the Wii and xbox shoved in the corner under the tv, but if I have to take this thing in public, it better have some "me" attached to it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I felt that way about my K1 -- it is skinned and has an Oberon.  But the DX will not be quite the traveler, so I think the white will be o.k.  OTOH, once I have it I could totally change my mind!


----------



## Skittlebrau (Jun 16, 2009)

Now i just have to find a good travel bag / case/ cover that i think looks "pretty"  but my wife doesn't tell me is too "feminine". I love things with flowers and my favorite color is purple, But even so, I agree with her that those Borsabella bags are a bit TOO much to be hauled around by a 6'3" 280 pound guy like me...  So it looks like a decalgirl skin INSIDE a rugged manly style case will give me my flash of color, and still let her hold her head high while walking next to me and my "man purse".

And being such a big guy, I really have no problem with the "big" DX. It STILL weighs a lot less than Pillars of the Earth and is a lot less cumbersome to page turn on an afternoon reading walk...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's good news but, and I hope this isn't sacrilege or anything,  I'm thinking I won't feel the need to skin my DX when it comes (supposed to be next Wednesday). I'll have to wait until I have it in hand to decide, I think.


Oh, Ann, you took the plunge! Woot! Congratulations to you!

I am definitely wanting to skin my DX. Thanks for the info, Joshua. And welcome to KindleBoards, too.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Skittlebrau said:


> Now i just have to find a good travel bag / case/ cover that i think looks "pretty" but my wife doesn't tell me is too "feminine". I love things with flowers and my favorite color is purple, But even so, I agree with her that those Borsabella bags are a bit TOO much to be hauled around by a 6'3" 280 pound guy like me... So it looks like a decalgirl skin INSIDE a rugged manly style case will give me my flash of color, and still let her hold her head high while walking next to me and my "man purse".
> 
> And being such a big guy, I really have no problem with the "big" DX. It STILL weighs a lot less than Pillars of the Earth and is a lot less cumbersome to page turn on an afternoon reading walk...


I think the Borsa Bella lady will make things using your fabric. . . .you could ask about it. . .if she will, you and your wife could purchase acceptable fabric and send it to her. . . . .

There are also some very colorful sleeves on Amazon. . .not patterned but definitely colorful. . .like dayglo colorful!

OTOH, if any guy can carry a flowered bag it's a 6'3', 280# guy. . . .hey, is your name Sue? How do you do?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann, wasn't it you who said you were going to use the DX for sheet music?  There's a DG skin with a pattern of....  sheet music!  That might be fun.  (Or maybe just confusing   )  

And BB does indeed make bags in fabrics people send in.  There's a 10% fee, which is just $ 2.50 extra for the K2 bag that fits over the Oberon.  Details regarding the type of fabric and how much of it she needs are on her site.


----------



## Skittlebrau (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes,I have already checked I am already on the search for a nice fabric to get my Borsabella done. She just does such wonderful work, and I would be SOOOO glad to support a small business, rather than yet another giant conglomo corporation. ( I know it can't be avoided nowadays, but I try when I can!)

I need to find a nice one to go with the "Arabian Nights" skin I will be getting from Decalgirl as soon as they have it ready for the DX.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Ann, wasn't it you who said you were going to use the DX for sheet music? There's a DG skin with a pattern of.... sheet music! That might be fun. (Or maybe just confusing  )


I've had that thought! The DG skin that has music has it aslant so I don't think it would be overly confusing.

Gotta HAVE the DX first, though!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Can't wait to see the DX skins, I hope they have some designs that are exclusive to the DX.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I've had that thought! The DG skin that has music has it aslant so I don't think it would be overly confusing.


True. I have it on mine. The only thing that I find distracting sometimes is that one of the notes to the right of the screen is minimally larger than everything around it, and while I'm reading it's in my peripheral vision, and so it keeps registering as "oh there's a little gnat or ant or something on my Kindle" and then I look and of course it's just the same darn note every time, but it distracts me nonetheless. 

I also have a custom Borsa Bella to match it. Reminds me that I have yet to post pictures. Project for tonight....


----------



## Skittlebrau (Jun 16, 2009)

I just sent a reply email to Kara from Decalgirl asking them if they are taking suggestions for the first DX skin patterns. I'll let you all know what they say.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Skittlebrau said:


> With the Kindles everything gets put on hold and ALL employees work on the Kindle.


Oh, so that's why I haven't received a shipment notification yet for the two K1 skins I ordered on Monday.


----------



## zephyrs (Jun 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's good news but, and I hope this isn't sacrilege or anything,  I'm thinking I won't feel the need to skin my DX when it comes (supposed to be next Wednesday). I'll have to wait until I have it in hand to decide, I think.


Gasp...but it will be nekkid


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

fuzzykno said:


> Gasp...but it will be nekkid


All children come nekkid....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

fuzzykno said:


> Gasp...but it will be nekkid


Nekkid is as nekkid does.

I'm not sure what that means but it came to mind. 

My K1 was 'nekkid' for several months until I figured out what it needed. I suppose at some point I'll figure out what the DX needs -- if anything.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for posting this, it pushes me one step closer to maybe jumping in and ordering a DX


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Oh, so that's why I haven't received a shipment notification yet for the two K1 skins I ordered on Monday.


I never did get a shipment notification for the iPhone skin I ordered Thursday; it shipped Monday and arrived today. So they are still processing orders, I think.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I only got to use my DX for a short time, but I will definitely be getting a skin for the new one when they are available. I do find the white a bit distracting. Not sure why, but there it is. I did order one of the OCTO covers (in another thread) and tried it on my dead DX. It covers a lot of the white, but not the keyboard. That will work until Decal Girl and Oberon have DX products available. Now to decide which Oberon cover!! (or two...lol)


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I cannot wait till they have the DX skins ready.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah I called them a few days ago.. was told by the end of next week  so keep your eyes open!


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

Skittlebrau. some thoughts.
I love borsabella bags and I am sure you could get a masculine looking fabric that would be great.
But also have a look at Waterfield Designs Kindle travel bag. I just got one and it is really masculine
and very very nice.  I think it is worth taking a look at. The DX bag will be out in another week I think.
It's  sfbags.com

The borsabella bags are great, though. I ordered both.  
Rich


----------



## Skittlebrau (Jun 16, 2009)

I just got an email from decalgirl, they are definitely taking requests for new DX skins. She added the ones I requested to the list for the first batch or two to get done. So if there is one you just have to have first, send an email!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> yeah I called them a few days ago.. was told by the end of next week  so keep your eyes open!


can't wait to see their offerings


----------

